

I don't know mathematics, I want to learn it, where to begin? - l4m3r

Practically the most advanced aspect of mathematics that I know is "1 + 1", I want to learn more advanced topics; where to begin?
======
Ixiaus
These two books will get you started, I was very much in the same boat as you
and endeavored to improve my mathematical skills in a self directed manner.

"Practical Mathematics", C. I. Palmer (great for practice and learning your
stuff in a framework that isn't boring)

"Mathematics for the Nonmathematician", Morris Kline (great for staying
inspired, it teaches a lot of history with good exercises)

This website also has some great recommendations for books: [http://math-
blog.com/2007/07/17/ten-must-read-books-about-ma...](http://math-
blog.com/2007/07/17/ten-must-read-books-about-mathematics/)

Good luck! I've enjoyed math much more since I've tackled it on my own time
and under my own desire.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
So I know more about your current knowledge, can you answer these questions?

What is x if x+5=13?

What is x if x times 5 = 13?

What is x if x+13=5?

What is -23 times 7?

What is -5 times -14?

You probably find those completely trivial, I know. Can you give me an example
of the sort of question you would find more challenging?

And I'm serious. If you're serious, knowing how you answer these questions
means a lot.

The other thing is - what do you think mathematics is? I'm not yet sure what
you think you want to learn. Can you tell me more?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
You haven't answered my previous questions, you may not have thought I was
serious. I am. Very. Can you answer these?

What's 3/5 times 8/7 ?

What's 3/5 plus 8/7 ?

What's 23/9 - 7/4 ?

What is x if x^2-3x+2=0 and how did you get your answer?

~~~
jodrellblank
Don't want to hijck the op's thread, but am curious where you are going with
this even if they don't answer.

------
jmonegro
mathoverflow.com and sosmath.com

~~~
pg
The spammer was a coincidence. He posted all over.

~~~
jmonegro
I can't edit my comment - is there a way you can do that for me?

------
roundsquare
If you are being literal, than I'd suggest any grade school math book in your
library.

Assuming you actually mean that you know algebra/trig (or can review these
quickly), I'd suggest a good calculus book. I don't know any off hand, but I'm
sure someone here can suggest.

Assuming you know calculus and you want to learn what you have heard of as
"real math" there are a few options. 1) You can pick up a good linear algebra
book 2) Pick up a book on discrete mathematics 3) Pick up a book on
introductory analysis.

I guess a big question is why do you want to do this? For fun? For your job?

